# Mexican Tortoise



## Fernando (Apr 23, 2011)

*It was warm enough today so I brought him out.*





























*Add a little water...*










*So I worked on the enclosure a little today. I planted wild bird seeds last saturday. It's been a whole week and I think they're growing pretty fast*


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 23, 2011)

He looks great!


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 23, 2011)

The tort looks awesome and what a nice enclosure...


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Apr 23, 2011)

Does andy mow lawns??? Of course he does....He is a Sulcata. I bet many of you were ready to send me a hate message huh?. Fernando the enclosure looks awesome...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Apr 23, 2011)

He looks sooooo good. I really like your enclosure too!!


----------



## TortieLuver (Apr 23, 2011)

Really nice, smooth shell on your lil' guy. Nice enclosure too.


----------



## Torty Mom (Apr 23, 2011)

Woo hoo looks great, both the tortie and his home!


----------



## jeffbens0n (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow Andy is getting dark!


----------



## tortoises101 (Apr 23, 2011)

Great enclosure, great tortoise. That's all I have to say.


----------



## Neal (Apr 23, 2011)

Good looking tortoise. I like how his growth rings are evenly space.


----------



## terryo (Apr 23, 2011)

A little beauty. I am loving that hide. What is it, and how did you make it? Is it one of those fake rocks?


----------



## Fernando (Apr 23, 2011)

Tortuga_terrestre said:


> Does andy mow lawns??? Of course he does....He is a Sulcata. I bet many of you were ready to send me a hate message huh?. Fernando the enclosure looks awesome...



You racist! Haha JK. Yup. You should have seen Bert...now THAT was a lawn mower.



jeffbens0n said:


> Wow Andy is getting dark!




Hmm..I wondered about that. I noticed he's darker then most sulcatas I've seen. How does that happen? Is it just genes?



terryo said:


> A little beauty. I am loving that hide. What is it, and how did you make it? Is it one of those fake rocks?



Yes Terry. It's a fake rock. The ones you would use to hide a speaker in. A friend gave it to me a while back. I knew I'd use it some day.


----------



## Jacob (Apr 23, 2011)

Hes Looking Great, and his enclosures getting better!


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Fernando (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## ticothetort2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Andy looks really good!! Nice smooth growth!!


----------



## Skyler Nell (Apr 24, 2011)

Tortuga_terrestre said:


> Does andy mow lawns??? Of course he does....He is a Sulcata. I bet many of you were ready to send me a hate message huh?. Fernando the enclosure looks awesome...



ahahahahhahhhahaha 
funny funny!


----------



## Fernando (Apr 24, 2011)

A lot of hard work


----------

